# Map of locations of dirt jump parks?



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there such a thing? A dirt jump park index? 

I'd love to be able to find locations of official dirt jump parks so when I'm on the road I can plan my trips accordingly.

I read posts here from time to time with links to vids of some great looking legal public dirt jumps, like the duthie jumps near Seattle.

Has anyone put a map like this together?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

jackbombay said:


> Is there such a thing? A dirt jump park index?
> 
> Has anyone put a map like this together?


It's done by the same people who did the map of the whole forest.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for trying to help me with my query. Unfortunately I have not been able to find anything produced by the forest service that matches the description of what I am looking for. If you have a link I would appreciate it very much.

You have my apologies if you were not referencing the forest service in your post.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/3ape7de


----------



## Strongbrown (Apr 15, 2010)

highdelll said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3ape7de


Hahaha!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

highdelll said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3ape7de


 I can tell you are an experienced user of the internet, because I too am an experienced user of the internet. I have found the tinyurl is a dead giveaway that you are posting a link to LMGTFY, and while that was an extremely hilarious experience for you and a thoroughly humiliating experience for me, it did not answer any of my questions, but my people and I thank you for taking the time to try and help me.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

jackbombay said:


> ... but my people and I thank you for taking the time to try and help me.


Who exactly are YOUR people?


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

That was just a joke.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Blades DJ PARK*

It's on private land. I'll have to take you there. Meet at the mormon church parking lot sometime during the week. If you think I'm BSing call me on it. I rode there today


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

The mormon church in Driggs? Name the time and day and I'll be there


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Socal*

I believe you would.And I'd dig it.But you're kinda far away. The church parking lot is off Alicia in Laguna Hills CA


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I was going to make fun of you, but then you kept it classy so I wont. Good luck in your search, most DJ's are private, but you can probably find some people willing to let you ride them. I recommend checking out ridemonkey, you might have some luck there. I don't think anybody wants their private DJ's on a map though.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

William42 said:


> most DJ's are private...


 Yea, I wasn't expecting there to be a map of ay private DJ parks, but there are some public parks around the rocky mountain region, it is those that I am looking for information on. In my original post I specified "official dirt jump parks" but I should have used the words "public dirt jump parks" to avoid any confusion.

There used to be a website called frappr that allowed anybody to plot points on it with information about the point they plotted, but the frappr website is no longer working. I was hoping that there was a similar map for DJ parks, Like Duthie outside of Seattle which is a public park, or the park in Ogden Utah, or Teton pass, etc... I haven't had any luck finding a user friendly map which anyone can plot points on, but if I do I will post back here.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't found a map like I wanted to plot points for jump parks, but a list would be better than nothing, so I'll just start that list here in this thread, if anyone else wants to contribute feel free to copy/paste the list and add any parks you know of.

California:
Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Colorado:
Durango, free (southwest colorado)

Washington:
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

Wyoming:
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Colorado
Valmont in Boulder, free


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Whittier Narrows BMX


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

when you get in town....just visit a few bike shops...someone is bound to give you the 411 for some beers or such

also...hit people up on the forum,,,,,,I have rode with guys in Seattle, Whistler, NorthShore, Utah, W.Virginia, N Carolina, Utah, Bootleg canyon and the list goes on


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> when you get in town....just visit a few bike shops...someone is bound to give you the 411 for some beers or such


 But there are so many towns that don't have public bike parks so I want to compile a list of those that do so I can plan my road trips around those cities if I want to.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

List updated, thanks for the info guys!

California:
Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Witter narrows BMX track 1601 N. Rosemead Blvd. South El Monte, Ca. 91733 (12 miles east of Los Angeles) Whittier Narrows BMX

Colorado:
Boulder, "Valmont" free 
Durango, free (southwest colorado)

Washington:
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

Wyoming:
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

If you ever go to Northstar, just hike up on the left side of the gondola and they have a jump park that you can access for free. all day long, you just gotta hike it.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

California:
Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Lake tahoe, Northstar (north lahe tahoe ski resort) jump park, $ for lift rides or you can hike the park for free, up the left side of the gondola.

South El Monte, Witter narrows BMX track 1601 N. Rosemead Blvd. South El Monte, Ca. 91733 (12 miles east of Los Angeles)

Colorado:
Boulder, "Valmont" free

Durango, free (southwest colorado)

Washington:
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

Wyoming:
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)

Thanks, added to list 



Moosey said:


> If you ever go to Northstar, just hike up on the left side of the gondola and they have a jump park that you can access for free. all day long, you just gotta hike it.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

Frisco Bike Park » Blogsite is the best i have been too.

off hwy 94 south of san diego as well near cuyamaca college.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

jackbombay said:


> California:
> Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)
> 
> Lake tahoe, Northstar (north lahe tahoe ski resort) jump park, $ for lift rides or you can hike the park for free, up the left side of the gondola.
> ...


another one you can add (here in the south SF bay area):
calabazas BMX park (it san jose, CA). free. its pretty fun, even tho i roll everything.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Other free parks in Colorado:
Barnum Park (Denver)
Golden Bike Park
Rhyolilte Park (Castlerock)
Superior Bike Park
Lory St. Park (Ft. Collins)
Breckenridge
Crested Butte
Fraser (outside of Winterpark)
And I'm sure there are a bunch more I'm forgetting...


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

dbabuser said:


> Other free parks in Colorado:
> Barnum Park (Denver)
> Golden Bike Park
> Rhyolilte Park (Castlerock)
> ...


shh... traffic is bad enough out here as it is


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the tips guys, I'll be travelling through cali at the end of oct so I'll be able to hit up a few of these parks!

List updated.

*California:*

Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Lake tahoe, Northstar (north lahe tahoe ski resort) jump park, $ for lift rides or you can hike the park for free, up the left side of the gondola.

San Jose calabazas BMX park

South El Monte, Witter narrows BMX track 1601 N. Rosemead Blvd. South El Monte, Ca. 91733 (12 miles east of Los Angeles)

*Colorado:*

Barnum Park (Denver)free
Boulder, "Valmont" free
Breckenridge free
Crested Butte free
Durango, (southwest colorado) free
Fraser (outside of Winterpark)
Frisco free
Golden Bike Park free
Lory St. Park (Ft. Collins) free
Superior Bike Park
Rhyolilte Park (Castlerock) free

*Washington:*
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

*Wyoming:*
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

actually, calabazas bmx park is in san jose, not san diego, ca. see link below for area map:

Calabazas BMX Park - Walt's Cycle


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the correction, I edited the list


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

And Golden Bike Park is now searchable through Google Earth.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tips guys, I'll be travelling through cali at the end of oct so I'll be able to hit up a few of these parks!
> 
> List updated.
> 
> ...


*New York State:*
Wilmington, N.Y. 12997
Kyle Ebbett DJ & Skills park
Price: Free
Hours: Sun up till sun down


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the east coast representation!

*California:*

Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Lake tahoe, Northstar (north lahe tahoe ski resort) jump park, $ for lift rides or you can hike the park for free, up the left side of the gondola.

San Jose calabazas BMX park

South El Monte, Witter narrows BMX track 1601 N. Rosemead Blvd. South El Monte, Ca. 91733 (12 miles east of Los Angeles)

*Colorado:*

Barnum Park (Denver)free
Boulder, "Valmont" free
Breckenridge free
Crested Butte free
Durango, (southwest colorado) free
Fraser (outside of Winterpark)
Frisco free
Golden Bike Park free
Lory St. Park (Ft. Collins) free
Superior Bike Park
Rhyolilte Park (Castlerock) free

*New York State:*
Wilmington, N.Y. 12997Kyle Ebbett DJ & Skills park Free Sun up till sun down

*Washington:*
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

*Wyoming:*
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Boise ,Idaho had some nice dirt jumps in the area.. the Velo park in Eagle has lots of fun stuff and there are other dirt jumps in Boise that are fun too 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks! Added, along with Bend Or.

*California:*

Elk Grove, free (outside sacramento)

Lake tahoe, Northstar (north lahe tahoe ski resort) jump park, $ for lift rides or you can hike the park for free, up the left side of the gondola.

San Jose calabazas BMX park

South El Monte, Witter narrows BMX track 1601 N. Rosemead Blvd. South El Monte, Ca. 91733 (12 miles east of Los Angeles)

*Colorado:*

Barnum Park (Denver)free
Boulder, "Valmont" free
Breckenridge free
Crested Butte free
Durango, (southwest colorado) free
Fraser (outside of Winterpark)
Frisco free
Golden Bike Park free
Lory St. Park (Ft. Collins) free
Superior Bike Park
Rhyolilte Park (Castlerock) free

*Idaho:*

Eagle free
Boise free

*New York State:*
Wilmington, N.Y. 12997Kyle Ebbett DJ & Skills park Free Sun up till sun down

*Oregon:*

Bend free

*Washington:*
Duthie, free (outside seattle)

*Wyoming:*
Jackson ski resort, $25 for a day (northwest wyoming)


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know many public spots, but here's 2 more that haven't been mentioned...

California

Pleasanton jump park, next to quarry lakes

Aptos Post office jumps


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

the garden, chicagos's DJ park.
"The Garden - Chicago Dirt Jumps & Pump Track"


----------

